# Merry Christmas!!



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

Wishing all Coptic friends and family a very merry Christmas!!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

A very merry Christmas to all our Coptic and orthadox Christians who are celebrating the birth of Christ today


----------

